# Salludon's Secret



## randomvanish (Nov 24, 2020)

Tell us already you pakistani twat!


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 24, 2020)

mewing


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 24, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> mewing


or maybe... hArD mEwiNG


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 24, 2020)

@Salludon


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 24, 2020)

implants and fillers


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 24, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> implants and fillers


implants? probably but i'm not sure what kind of


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 24, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> implants? probably but i'm not sure what kind of


the kinds u use for ur face


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 24, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> implants? probably but i'm not sure what kind of


chin


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 24, 2020)

*his secret is photoshop, surgery and lying*


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Nov 25, 2020)

Relax bro @Salludon ascended with subliminals


----------



## Ocelot (Nov 25, 2020)

puberty


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 25, 2020)

Muktar said:


> Relax bro @Salludon ascended with subliminals



sounds legit tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Nov 25, 2020)

Mewing has no impact on the browridge. Lol at any low IQcel that thinks he mewed his way to Chadhood


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Nov 25, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Mewing has no impact on the browridge. Lol at any low IQcel that thinks he mewed his way to Chadhood



Mewing has no impact on mewing.


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Nov 25, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Mewing has no impact on mewing.


Well it works, but literally does nothing once the maxillary growth plates seal after 12 years old


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 25, 2020)

not mewing obv.
can be fillers only or fillers with implants.

why he just admit and help us , i don't understand


----------



## sloopnoob (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## randomvanish (Nov 25, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> View attachment 826154


huh?


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Nov 25, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> sounds legit tbh


Some people straight up believe that they work lmfao. Thousands of redditors & YouTubers listen to them, they can supposedly give you physical changes & change your DNA.


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Nov 25, 2020)

Muktar said:


> Some people straight up believe that they work lmfao. Thousands of redditors & YouTubers listen to them, they can supposedly give you physical changes & change your DNA.


*they don't?*


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 25, 2020)

How is this still being debated, he got exposed last year and afterwards even admitted it...

I think he got fillers mainly


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 25, 2020)

Muktar said:


> Relax bro @Salludon ascended with subliminals



Isn't that haram?


----------



## Deleted member 10686 (Nov 25, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> How is this still being debated, he got exposed last year and afterwards even admitted it...
> 
> I think he got fillers mainly


off topic but do u think jon has buggy eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Nov 25, 2020)

try to mew with a rope around your neck


----------



## JamesHowlett (Nov 25, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> How is this still being debated, he got exposed last year and afterwards even admitted it...
> 
> I think he got fillers mainly


You have a link to the thread?


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 25, 2020)

His pictures are massively frauded. And I don't mean to be an ass. It's just what I see.


sub6manletnozygos said:


> *his secret is photoshop, surgery and lying*








I dont remember the name of the surgery but you pull your eyelids. Is it lower lid surgery and blephorasplasty? He had that whatever it is called and THEN he had either fat grats or filler.

I am 100% sure hes done this procedure done because when I pull the skin myself I get eyes like that


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Nov 25, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Isn't that haram?


Idk bro, some people say they are haram , some say it's not.


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Nov 25, 2020)

Rope2647 said:


> *they don't?*


Depends from person to person based on the YouTube comments I've seen.


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Nov 25, 2020)

Muktar said:


> Depends from person to person based on the YouTube comments I've seen.


*might make submittals for becoming giga chad later.*


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 25, 2020)

I know his eye surgeon, he told me in DMs


----------



## Carl-o (Nov 25, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> I know his eye surgeon, he told me in DMs


Share


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 25, 2020)

Carl-o said:


> Share


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 25, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> You have a link to the thread?


Nah man was old af


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 25, 2020)

yungmalinigga said:


> off topic but do u think jon has buggy eyes?


Depends on angle. From some he is unmoggable PSL god sometimes he looks weird


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 25, 2020)

Carl-o said:


> Share


Mike Mew


----------



## Pretty (Nov 25, 2020)

Rope2647 said:


> *might make submittals for becoming giga chad later.*


I’ve already made some


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Nov 25, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> I’ve already made some


*plz pm*


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

damn this pakistani lier. may allah curse him immediately.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 28, 2020)

Just mew and stop being a little bitch xd


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> Just mew and stop being a little bitch xd


you're dumbest user i've ever seen in this forum. damn all your posts are cringe tbh.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Nov 28, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> His pictures are massively frauded. And I don't mean to be an ass. It's just what I see.
> 
> View attachment 826266
> 
> ...


Lmao i know him he lives in my country poor guy cant slay because he lives in the slums of pakistan if he was in america he would be a model


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> you're dumbest user i've ever seen in this forum. damn all your posts are cringe tbh.


ok vanish with negative post to rep ratio


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Lmao i know him he lives in my country poor guy cant slay because he lives in the slums of pakistan if he was in america he would be a model


i think that's not true at all. he's coming from pakistan but i'm pretty sure he doesn't live in pakistan.


----------



## Celexawer (Nov 28, 2020)

Dr.Goat is the answer you need


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

Celexawer said:


> View attachment 833532
> 
> Dr.Goat is the answer you need


god damnn he got something on the zygo too, i didn't reliazed that before tbh


----------



## Celexawer (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> i think that's not true at all. he's coming from pakistan but i'm pretty sure he doesn't live in pakistan.


No he has lived here since his childhood I'm sure bout this. Also surgeries are faaaaaar beyond the reach of a common man here


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> you're dumbest user i've ever seen in this forum. damn all your posts are cringe tbh.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

Celexawer said:


> I'm sure bout this.


how ?


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 28, 2020)

He definitely did something for uee, either that or he massively frauds and photoshops his pics


----------



## Celexawer (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> how ?


I've some of his personal info which I myself investigated


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

@Salludon


thickdickdaddy27 said:


> He definitely did something for uee, either that or he massively frauds and photoshops his pics


not fraud,
i see himself in his videos. not fraud but fillers / surgeries.




Celexawer said:


> I've some of his personal info which I myself investigated


so then he's rich and went to implants overseas.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

@Salludon


----------



## Celexawer (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> so then he's rich and went to implants overseas.


He's not that rich either


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

Celexawer said:


> He's not that rich either


then magic happened lol what do you mean?

obviously you don't know much about him.


----------



## Celexawer (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> then magic happened lol what do you mean?
> 
> obviously you don't know much about him.


Idk, also like my replies dn wanna lose my ratio. Only the top upper class here can afford this and acc to my judgement he doesn't belong to that class.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

Celexawer said:


> Idk, also like my replies dn wanna lose my ratio. Only the top upper class here can afford this and acc to my judgement he doesn't belong to that class.


you don't know shit yet you replying like "i know himm baaaaaa" and then requesting likes.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> i think that's not true at all. he's coming from pakistan but i'm pretty sure he doesn't live in pakistan.


Ur a fuckimg idiot, i know his real account on ig and his real name, he lives in lahore pakistan, which is like few hours away from my city


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Ur a fuckimg idiot, i know his real account on ig and his real name, he lives in lahore pakistan, which is like few hours away from my city


learn the write properly moron. i didn't say he's not related with pakistan. dumb cunt


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Nov 28, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Isn't that haram?



Plastic surgery is very popular in Middle east.


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

Muktar said:


> Some people straight up believe that they work lmfao. Thousands of redditors & YouTubers listen to them, they can supposedly give you physical changes & change your DNA.




Jesus christ bro i knew the bell curve of intellgence could swing very far to the left but i wasnt expecting by the thousands to be 3 standard deviations below the norm


----------



## reptiles (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> Tell us already you pakistani twat!
> View attachment 825928





Hes was already 2 sds above the average when he started looksmaxing he got basic bitch surgeries he just had so much genetic work already done


----------



## EdwardCullen (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> learn the write properly moron. i didn't say he's not related with pakistan. dumb cunt


Motherfucker he didnt get any surgery hes poor


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Nov 28, 2020)

Surgery obviously 
His eye area went insane tho
From normal fag to O'Pry tier


----------



## gymislife (Nov 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Celexawer (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> you don't know shit yet you replying like "i know himm baaaaaa" and then requesting likes.
> View attachment 833634


Keep barking son of a tranny degenerate whore, suit yourself.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

to salludon 
@Salludon 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> god damnn he got something on the zygo too, i didn't reliazed that before tbh


Imagine not being able to tell the difference between natural development and cosmetic procedures. Hint: the latter _never_ looks natural. Salludon's face is in complete accordance to laws of natural harmony, something which is not as simple to fake as you may think.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Imagine not being able to tell the difference between natural development and cosmetic procedures. Hint: the latter _never_ looks natural. Salludon's face is in complete accordance to laws of natural harmony, something which is not as simple to fake as you may think.


let me guess,

you only see the results that shared by eppley&yaremchuk (which at most like there's 20 of them only)
and you decided to think that "it's not possible to create natural look with implants".
while there is happening more than 250+ implant surgeries in a year.
where did the others go ? why we cannot see them as shared b/a pictures ?
BECAUSE THEY DON'T SHARE !
they don't want to be shared publicly.


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> let me guess,
> 
> you only see the results that shared by eppley&yaremchuk (which at most like there's 20 of them only)
> and you decided to think that "it's not possible to create natural look with implants".
> ...


Indeed, cosmetic surgeons only share their worst results. Only those with unnatural and ugly results want their pictures shared, whereas those with great results are too shy to have them shared. Makes sense.... right? What you have here is an archetypal example of what is generally called '_cope_'.

Evidently it is not possible to create a wholly natural look with implants -- natural look is founded on the whole face, whereas surgeries modify only a part of the face. The difference to organic beauty is so great that any surgeon will be able to tell you who has had surgery and who hasn't. But don't listen to me, email Salludon's pictures to your favourite surgeon and ask them yourself! I'm willing to bet they won't claim to be able to create such results, given that they're honest.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Indeed, cosmetic surgeons only share their worst results. Only those with unnatural and ugly results want their pictures shared, whereas those with great results are too shy to have them shared. Makes sense.... right? What you have here is an archetypal example of what is generally called '_cope_'.
> 
> Evidently it is not possible to create a wholly natural look with implants -- natural look is founded on the whole face, whereas surgeries modify only a part of the face. The difference to organic beauty is so great that any surgeon will be able to tell you who has had surgery and who hasn't. But don't listen to me, email Salludon's pictures to your favourite surgeon and ask them yourself! I'm willing to bet they won't claim to be able to create such results, given that they're honest.


let me make another guess;

*you never went to a surgeon's office to see his catalog. LOL*
you people have no clue and no balls to look up for results but keep talking shit about implants. just because you're poor and probably never got money for actual surgeries, doesn't mean that "natural" beauty cannot be created.
whatever the _natural _is anyway...


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Indeed, cosmetic surgeons only share their worst results


they share only what they can share. if patient doesn't allowed, they cannot share. you don't even know basic patient right obligation.


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> let me make another guess;
> 
> *you never went to a surgeon's office to see his catalog. LOL*
> you people have no clue and no balls to look up for results but keep talking shit about implants. just because you're poor and probably never got money for actual surgeries, doesn't mean that "natural" beauty cannot be created.
> whatever the _natural _is anyway...


Feel free to post any results you deem naturally beautiful. Until you do so, consider yourself indulging in baseless speculation.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Feel free to post any results you deem natural.


a real facepalm happening to me right now.

You can't, i can't and the surgeon can't share the results WITHOUT the patient's allowance. it's not possible.
but you can see if you go their office.
damnn dude don't post like this.


----------



## Ocelot (Nov 28, 2020)

gymislife said:


> View attachment 833732


source jfl?


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> a real facepalm happening to me right now.
> 
> You can't, i can't and the surgeon can't share the results WITHOUT the patient's allowance. it's not possible.
> but you can see if you go their office.
> damnn dude don't post like this.


You say that natural surgery results exist, yet you don't have anything to back this up with. Clearly you are just speculating. If you don't have an access to any results, then on what is your conviction based?


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> You say that natural surgery results exist, yet you don't have anything to back this up with. Clearly you are just speculating. If you don't have an access to any results, then on what is your conviction based?


dude, are you fucking kidding me ? 
you really got my nerve.
i literally said that go to a surgeon's office to see their catalog which has the results they cannot share publicly, because they can be sued.
what the fuck are you asking ?
am i supposed to steal it and share with you ? LOL

*you are the one speculating by saying "natural" results cannot be happen with implants.* and i said it's obvious you never went a surgeon like eppley, yaremchuk etc. to see their catalog.


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> dude, are you fucking kidding me ?
> you really got my nerve.
> i literally said that go to a surgeon's office to see their catalog which has the results they cannot share publicly, because they can be sued.
> what the fuck are you asking ?
> ...


Let me save you time: the addition of fillers and implants _has_ _never_ resulted in an organic appearance. It _will_ _never_ result in an organic appearance. Absolutely nothing suggests otherwise.

The structural development of the craniofacial complex follows certain laws of form & function. This means that the shape of the individual facial features are interdependent on each other. It is, by all means, impossible, to create organic appearance by modifying mere one or two facial features. _Anyone_ with the sufficient eye for it will EASILY be able to tell who has undergone cosmetic procedures and who hasn't.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Let me save you time: the addition of fillers and implants _has_ _never_ resulted in an organic appearance. It _will_ _never_ result in an organic appearance. Absolutely nothing suggests otherwise.
> 
> The structural development of the craniofacial complex follows certain laws of form & function. This means that the shape of the individual facial features are interdependent on each other. It is, by all means, impossible, to create organic appearance by modifying mere one or two facial features. _Anyone_ with the sufficient eye for it will EASILY be able to tell who has undergone cosmetic procedures and who hasn't.


so suddenly you changed your statement to conclude this lol.
first, "muuhh there is no result muhhh" to "it's impossible!!!!!
why you cannot stand your point ?
i just tell you a way to discover all this.
why you are even arguing with me ?
it's clear you have no balls to go even that fucking surgeon's office.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> i think that's not true at all. he's coming from pakistan but i'm pretty sure he doesn't live in pakistan.


no he lives in pakistan bro, i havent met him personally but i was there in pakistan earlier in the same province as him and i literally saw 3 guys with the exact same eye area lol


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Let me save you time: the addition of fillers and implants _has_ _never_ resulted in an organic appearance. It _will_ _never_ result in an organic appearance. Absolutely nothing suggests otherwise.
> 
> The structural development of the craniofacial complex follows certain laws of form & function. This means that the shape of the individual facial features are interdependent on each other. It is, by all means, impossible, to create organic appearance by modifying mere one or two facial features. _Anyone_ with the sufficient eye for it will EASILY be able to tell who has undergone cosmetic procedures and who hasn't.


btw, i'm writing this to help others, not you.
because obviously you have a mentality to "rot" forever by delude your mind thinking "impoosibbble". the point is the other sane people can be tricked by people like you, and feel hopeless about facial changes.

at this point, you are hopeless, you have no willpower to even discover this area with professionals.


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Nov 28, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> Plastic surgery is very popular in Middle east.


It’s still haram


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> It’s still haram


*when you're a chad but slaying is haram in your country*


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 28, 2020)

Imagine arguing about some random guy from a country that 99% of the population cant recognize in the world map in a autistic forum. And i thought my life was bad


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> *when you're a chad but slaying is haram in your country*
> View attachment 834026


I’m talking about surgeries, but yes premarital sex is haram


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 28, 2020)

squinting


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> Imagine arguing about some random guy from a country that 99% of the population cant recognize in the world map in a autistic forum. And i thought my life was bad


your life is bad dude
*Time online66d 8h 35m *


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> your life is bad dude
> *Time online66d 8h 35m *



you've spent 66% of the time i spent in 2 years in only 8 months jfl. Shut up bitch


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> bitch


rude


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> rude


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (Nov 28, 2020)

Didnt realize how curry dominated this forum is


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 28, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *his secret is photoshop, surgery and lying*


there's a video jfl how can people be so stupid and claim that it's photshop


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> there's a video jfl how can people be so stupid and claim that it's photshop


dumb people just won't shut their mouths


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 28, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> How is this still being debated, he got exposed last year and afterwards even admitted it...
> 
> I think he got fillers mainly


when did he get exposed bro did he admit to surgery what about hismidface if he got bimax


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> How is this still being debated, he got exposed last year and afterwards even admitted it...
> 
> I think he got fillers mainly


he's lying obviously but when did this happen ?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Nov 28, 2020)

His secret is squinting photoshop and filters


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> he's lying obviously but when did this happen ?


Year ago or so.. wasnt publically, just some dude posted the pms


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Year ago or so.. wasnt publically, just some dude posted the pms


if you want it , pm me


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Nov 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Jesus christ bro i knew the bell curve of intellgence could swing very far to the left but i wasnt expecting by the thousands to be 3 standard deviations below the norm


If we're being honest here here I "low-key" think they work because they send affirmations to the subconscious mind where they are acted on immediately. The subconscious mind is powerful & controls your body DNA, cell growth, etc. https://jameson308.wordpress.com/2017/06/12/first-blog-post/









Our DNA can be reprogrammed by words and certain frequencies


Russian scientists have shown that our DNA can actually be reprogrammed by words and certain frequencies. According to scientists only 10% of our DNA



www.ancient-code.com













Reprogramming Your DNA With Words & Certain Frequencies


Only 10% of our DNA is used for building the physical body as we see it – the protein building material. Scientists from Russia, specialists in biophysics and molecular biology, have proven that by using certain words in certain ways, such as in hymns and mantras, can change the way the DNA is...



pointofperspective.net





Autists here will consider it cope before even trying though.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

Muktar said:


> If we're being honest here here I "low-key" think they work because they send affirmations to the subconscious mind where they are acted on immediately. The subconscious mind is powerful & controls your body DNA, cell growth, etc. https://jameson308.wordpress.com/2017/06/12/first-blog-post/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imma reprogram my face to be chad rn


----------



## Deleted member 10107 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 28, 2020)

Muktar said:


> If we're being honest here here I "low-key" think they work because they send affirmations to the subconscious mind where they are acted on immediately. The subconscious mind is powerful & controls your body DNA, cell growth, etc. https://jameson308.wordpress.com/2017/06/12/first-blog-post/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your source sites are literally called ancient code and source of perspective bro...


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm gonna listen to a lighter eyes, (since I have shitty brown eyes) subliminal, I'll keep y'all updated if they work or not. Be chad or die tryin'.


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Nov 28, 2020)

@reptiles I found a subliminal for you bhai:


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 28, 2020)

Muktar said:


> @reptiles I found a subliminal for you bhai:



dude seriously... stop it. get it real.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 28, 2020)

tapout said:


> View attachment 833683


@Salludon


----------



## Celexawer (Nov 28, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Mewing has no impact on the browridge. Lol at any low IQcel that thinks he mewed his way to Chadhood


What bout hard chewing?


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> so suddenly you changed your statement to conclude this lol.
> first, "muuhh there is no result muhhh" to "it's impossible!!!!!
> why you cannot stand your point ?


Eh, what? There are no natural looking results since natural looking results are practically impossible to achieve. This was, and still is, my point.



randomvanish said:


> btw, i'm writing this to help others, not you.
> because obviously you have a mentality to "rot" forever by delude your mind thinking "impoosibbble". the point is the other sane people can be tricked by people like you, and feel hopeless about facial changes.
> 
> at this point, you are hopeless, you have no willpower to even discover this area with professionals.


Have you considered that by calling Salludon's results surgery, you are selling people false hope? No surgery will result in an as seamlessly organic outcome.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Nov 28, 2020)

He will never admit it, you'd have to pay him to. But in my opinion its a combination of a lot of things

1. Weight loss
2. Mild surgery ( I don't believe he had tons of extensive surgery)
3. And the biggest one of all - Frauding. He frauds the fuck out of his photos.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Nov 28, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Indeed, cosmetic surgeons only share their worst results. Only those with unnatural and ugly results want their pictures shared, whereas those with great results are too shy to have them shared. Makes sense.... right? What you have here is an archetypal example of what is generally called '_cope_'.
> 
> Evidently it is not possible to create a wholly natural look with implants -- natural look is founded on the whole face, whereas surgeries modify only a part of the face. The difference to organic beauty is so great that any surgeon will be able to tell you who has had surgery and who hasn't. But don't listen to me, email Salludon's pictures to your favourite surgeon and ask them yourself! I'm willing to bet they won't claim to be able to create such results, given that they're honest.


im losing iq points rn


----------



## Marsiere214 (Nov 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> let me make another guess;
> 
> *you never went to a surgeon's office to see his catalog. LOL*
> you people have no clue and no balls to look up for results but keep talking shit about implants. just because you're poor and probably never got money for actual surgeries, doesn't mean that "natural" beauty cannot be created.
> whatever the _natural _is anyway...


i know im also losing braincels
infact i feel the exact same headache as you


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 29, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> im losing iq points rn


Ha, they must have been inflated points to begin with. Though truth hurts, it doesn't make you more stupid.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Nov 29, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Ha, they must have been inflated points to begin with. Though truth hurts, it doesn't make you more stupid.


I’ve never seen more braindead user then u


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 29, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> I’ve never seen more braindead user then u





betamanlet said:


> Ha, they must have been inflated points to begin with. Though truth hurts, it doesn't make you more stupid.



betamanlet, seriously dude just stop. your standpoint is not even real.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Nov 29, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> betamanlet, seriously dude just stop. your standpoint is not even real.


imagine not knowing how surgeons make ur implants
this guy is giga retarded


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 29, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> betamanlet, seriously dude just stop. your standpoint is not even real.


No need to get so flustered. I'm just disagreeing with you. Who cares?



Marsiere214 said:


> imagine not knowing how surgeons make ur implants


Not even the most precisely crafted implant in the world is going to perfectly fit the rest of your face. While you will no doubt improve your aesthetics, it will forever remain obvious that you have an implant -- at least to a trained eye. You have to understand that the mechanics that cause disproportionality always affect multiple facial features at the same time. Fixing one or two disproportionate features while leaving the rest of the face as it is and hoping that no one will notice is laughable. Unless you go for a full head transplant, the result will always be obvious.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 29, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> I'm just disagreeing with you


lol you are just disagreeing with the fact of plastic surgery on facial implants. 
You are saying "impossible" for *existing *results. 
anyway.


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 29, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> lol you are just disagreeing with the fact of plastic surgery on facial implants.
> You are saying "impossible" for *existing *results.
> anyway.


The problem is that such results don't exist. Even more so, they certainly don't exist in the slums of Pakistan.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Nov 29, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> The problem is that such results don't exist. Even more so, they certainly don't exist in the slums of Pakistan.


u dont even know if he actually lives in pakistan
what if he works in italy?


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 29, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> *The problem is that such results don't exist*. Even more so, they certainly don't exist in the slums of Pakistan.


I'm literally speechless. done with you. 
have a nice life.


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 29, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> u dont even know if he actually lives in pakistan
> what if he works in italy?


Several people have come forth claiming to know him and confirming his background. Whether or not they are lying is another question, but for now, the sum of these witnesses does outweigh your speculative what-ifs.



randomvanish said:


> I'm literally speechless. done with you.
> have a nice life.


In the light of your inability to bring forth any actual substance, it is understandable why our conversation may frustrate you. Wish you the best, no hard feelings intended. I hope no one is turned off from surgery just because their results won't look natural. They may very well still end up with a clear aesthetic improvement.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Nov 29, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Several people have come forth claiming to know him and confirming his background. Whether or not they are lying is another question, but for now, the sum of these witnesses does outweigh your speculative what-ifs.
> 
> 
> In the light of your inability to bring forth any actual substance, it is understandable why our conversation may frustrate you. Wish you the best, no hard feelings intended.


bluecels never learn
screen this
in 1 or 2 more years u will realize that mewing dosent work 
and that an implant can look legit
its just pointless arguing with a redditor


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 29, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> bluecels never learn
> screen this
> in 1 or 2 more years u will realize that mewing dosent work
> and that an implant can look legit
> its just pointless arguing with a redditor


Thanks, but I'll be fine.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 29, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> bluecels never learn
> screen this
> in 1 or 2 more years u will realize that mewing dosent work
> and that an implant can look legit
> its just pointless arguing with a redditor


that's exactly why i stopped commenting to that guy. it's just waste of time. some will resist but eventually understand, some will follow the path and grasp the facts of the existent level of implants. matter of time and resistance of the coping mechanism.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Nov 29, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> that's exactly why i stopped commenting to that guy. it's just waste of time. some will resist but eventually understand, some will follow the path and grasp the facts of the existent level of implants. matter of time and resistance of the coping mechanism.


imagine if he copes until hes 60 with mewing


----------



## onnysk (Nov 29, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> mewing


photoshop


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 24, 2021)

Dammnn sonnn, tell us your secrets already


----------



## randomvanish (May 27, 2021)

damnn boi

View attachment 826266


----------



## Titbot (May 27, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> Tell us already you pakistani twat!
> View attachment 825928


You would be really surprised on what eye surgeries he got. The evidence is right there


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 20, 2021)

Titbot said:


> You would be really surprised on what eye surgeries he got. The evidence is right there


share it already


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 20, 2021)

@Salludon may allah curse you for your lies tbh


----------

